# Weird smell permeating from me after Tanning



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 1, 2011)

So i noticed this odd smell. It was almost like burning rubber. It was def coming from my skin. I have a solid base tan and i didnt burn. So what gives? Anyone else notice this?

Do i have cancer?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 1, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> So i noticed this odd smell. It was almost like burning rubber. It was def coming from my skin. I have a solid base tan and i didnt burn. So what gives? Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Do i have cancer?


 
I get that too......It's just your sweat from ur pores......at least that what I tell myself..I have the same smell after a session...


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

I've had the same thing happen, it's just the cancer coffin doing it's work.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

Good job! What actually happened is you lifted so hard you sharted on yourself and because you were training so intensely you thought your ass was sweating heavily. You will probably notice some fudge stains in your boxers. GICH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

I smell like coconut when I tan.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I smell like coconut when I tan.


 
I can help you apply that coconut oil if you would like


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I smell like coconut when I tan.



Yummy !


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 1, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I can help you apply that coconut oil if you would like



I'm flexible enough to do it myself, thanks.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought you were black/mexican? Why the need to go tanning?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 1, 2011)

Funny, I always assumed the smell came from lying on a plexi-glass surface that spends all day baking a variety of tanning oils combined with hundreds of people's sweat, cooter funk, and ball stank.

I'm pretty sure the smell doesn't come from you. I know this to be true because the small goes away after a good shower. Just some food for thought.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

Kel, i get the same smell while laying in the sun. so i doubt its ball funk/cooter excretions. but i could be wrong.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Kel, i get the same smell while laying in the sun. so i doubt its ball funk/cooter excretions. but i could be wrong.


  Sounds like your liver is rotting away bro !


----------



## KelJu (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Kel, i get the same smell while laying in the sun. so i doubt its ball funk/cooter excretions. but i could be wrong.



I don't. So you must have something out of the ordinary going on if you smell the same in the sun as you do coming out of the tanning bed.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I don't. So you must have something out of the ordinary going on if you smell the same in the sun as you do coming out of the tanning bed.


 he might be on to sum thanjg


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm flexible enough to do it myself, thanks.



Sun tan lotion?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2011)

"You may notice a certain smell on your skin after you're finished tanning in a tanning bed. This after-tan smell is actually the skin's naturally occurring bacteria that react to intense UV light exposure. The smell usually fades after you shower. However, if you want to avoid the smell all together, there are different types of lotions and accelerators that you can buy and put on your skin in order to eliminate this odor."


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)

You forgot to pull that condom out of your ass, so naturally while you tanned it was burning.


----------



## Ironman40 (Jan 2, 2011)

*How flexible are you?*

Are you this flexible?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

No, Fancy I'm not black/mexican.

Yes, Vorit, I'm talkin tanning lotion.

No, Ironman40, I have not tried to put my head between my own legs.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, Fancy I'm not black/mexican.
> 
> Yes, Vorit, I'm talkin tanning lotion.
> 
> No, Ironman40, I have not tried to put my head between my own legs.



Do you do a stand-up or lay-down both?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 4, 2011)

I was going to say it's the melanin in your skin the more that is produced the more you start to smell like a black dude...


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 4, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> So i noticed this odd smell. It was almost like burning rubber. It was def coming from my skin. I have a solid base tan and i didnt burn. So what gives? Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Do i have cancer?


 
1) Yes... That smell is cancer.
2) Tanning is for Gheys. Use MT-II.

GICH!


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, Fancy I'm not black/mexican.
> 
> Yes, Vorit, I'm talkin tanning lotion.
> 
> No, Ironman40, I have not tried to put my head between my own legs.


 
WTF hasn't tried to put their own head between their on legs? JFC... GJ sure knows I have. Numerous times. I haven't in a while though. Maybe I'll try later.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I've had the same thing happen, it's just the cancer coffin doing it's work.





You are not kidding.  Rob and I are headed out to the cancer coffin now.


----------



## stan69 (Jan 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> You forgot to pull that condom out of your ass, so naturally while you tanned it was burning.


----------

